# newholland tn75



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I know where there is a 2007 4x4 New holland tn75 cab tractor 600 hours loader, bucket, hay spear, pallet forks, 7 foot bushog,now the big question, what's it worth. He wants me to price it I got an idea but don't price other peoples stuff


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We have one of those with a cab. Cheapest made Tractor we've ever owned. We have had the most problems with it then any tractor we have ever owned. Injectors going out. Sensors of some sort or the other going out with the transmission which makes the tractor immobile. Door handles breaking, window handles breaking. I've always been a NH fan, but this tractor has kind of changed my mind to be highly suspicious of NH small tractors.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I looked at a tn75 a while back--it's a pretty light and basic tractor. I founf the best way to price equipment is to go on Tractorhouse.com and Fastline.com and look for similar tractors and hours. Look at the condition and add/subtract as appropriate.

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I forgot to mention it has the manual shuttle


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's worth whatever someone pays for it, not a penny more or less. Probably not what you want to here.....but the truth. I almost bought a tn75 but like other posters have eluded to, Seemed kinda weak. Not enuf hp at the pto for me at least. Shuttle shift, but what tranny, I had a synchro on a tt70 open cab and hated it, terrible for haying. You also didn't say whether it had 4wd or 2wd. I'm guessing 4wd because it has a loader. What kind of bushog? I would offer, sight unseen, 27k if I saw it and checked it out, that would perhaps change. I would feel safe at that price. I would resale as I don't really need another tractor to bushog and rake with, that's about all I could do with a tractor of that size, except use the FEL of course. My .02. Good luck. I really liked the iveco engine in my nh, always fired right up, ran strong and smooth.


----------

